# Do Tesco Ever Give Double Points?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Do Tesco ever issue double points on their clubcard?

Ive just received my Tesco credit card which I ordered purely because Im about to buy an Apple MacBook costing about £1500. So I should be getting a few club card points to start me off. But do they ever have any deals where they issue more points than normal?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah they do from time to time.

Takes a lot of points to get a small amount back though. For £1500 your looking at about £3.75 in points.


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

You might get treble points on that at the moment as Tesco Direct are doing a treble points deal.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I though it was collect 1 point per £ and when redeemed they were 1 point = 1p


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Are you sure it's not £15?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I know if you use your normal clubcard at their petrol stations you only get 1 point for £2 but if you use your clubcard credit card as a clubcard (don't have to use it to pay) you get 1 point per £1. Not sure if you would get 2 points per £1 in store this way or not though.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Are you sure it's not £15?


Depends if he buys from Tesco.

Credit card is 1 point for every £4 on purchases.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Depends if he buys from Tesco.
> 
> Credit card is 1 point for every £4 on purchases.


Yep only get the £1 per point if you buy from Tesco unfortunately.


----------



## Smoothie (Jun 21, 2012)

On the double points side of things, the only way you'll get double points on the macbook is to use a double points voucher which they send out every now and again with your other vouchers.

When spending £1500 on a macbook id be buying it from Apple Store with a valid student card. As its about 15% off the cost of macbook but more importantly it will get you about 70% off the cost of the 3year Apple care warranty

Use you Tesco Credit card to pay the remainder and you've still got your 1point for every £4 pound spent. Win all round.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Its a great way of them getting very cheap marketing information


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Smoothie said:


> On the double points side of things, the only way you'll get double points on the macbook is to use a double points voucher which they send out every now and again with your other vouchers.
> 
> When spending £1500 on a macbook id be buying it from Apple Store with a valid student card. As its about 15% off the cost of macbook but more importantly it will get you about 70% off the cost of the 3year Apple care warranty
> 
> Use you Tesco Credit card to pay the remainder and you've still got your 1point for every £4 pound spent. Win all round.


I will be buying the MacBook (+ Apple Care) direct from Apple using the education discount scheme, but will be paying for it with my credit card. So, at 1 point for every £4 spent I will only be getting £3.75 for my £1,500 purchase

Ive just applied for a Capital One credit card, it offers 5% cashback for first 99 days. Thats £75 on my £1500 purchase. Tesco can shove their card where it dont shine. Think I'll cancel it tomorrow, I only got it to earn points on my MacBook purchase.

Can Quidco be used when buying from the Apple Store?


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes Quidco can be used. I think its 3%.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

I love quidco, I have made almost £500 this year with them.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I just received to paper vouchers for double points (x2) kinda anooying as I do most of my weekly shops online now.

I thought of getting the credit card to get £1/1pt on fuel. just pay by CC and pay it off instantly afterwards. A lot of my points come from fuel.


----------

